# Ryders??? Grand Rapids, Mi



## GirlsRC2 (Jun 4, 2003)

I never see anything about racing at Ryder's on 28th St. Does anyone from here race there? Is there electricity that they'll let you use? What's the pit situation like? 

Thanks,
G2


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

here is where they post about gr sedan racing at riders http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1101711#post1101711 , yes there is elec. and u have too bring ur own pit table and set it up almost anywhere around the track


----------

